# man swat says to edit /etc/inted.conf

## kraylus

but there isnt one.

i wanna be able t configure samba via swat.

i tried to run swat from the command line and nothing happened. it would sit there and try something but it'd never do anything.

i thought i'd be slick and put the commands that were supposed to go into /etc/inetd.conf into /etc/con.d/local.autostart (or whatever).

now the system doesnt boot (haha) because it stops when it tries to load swat.

sigh... what could it be?

ryan

----------

## kabau

emerge xinetd if you want to use an inetd.

kabau

----------

